# [SOLVED] Keep Plants vs Zombies save games when flashing new ROM



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Just like the title says. For some reason Titanium Backup doesn't seem to want to keep my saved games when I flash a new ROM. I restore both Data and the App on just this program, and I still have to start from scratch every time. I feel like I'm missing something. If I installed it to the SD card would that make a difference?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I have no problems restoring my save games from Plants vs Zombies using Titanium backup. Flash new ROMs constantly and always have it come right back up. When you restore your backup make sure you wait till it says "Restore Successfull" in the notification pane, as if you open it before it is done it won't restore the data part just the app.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I have no problems restoring my save games from Plants vs Zombies using Titanium backup. Flash new ROMs constantly and always have it come right back up. When you restore your backup make sure you wait till it says "Restore Successfull" in the notification pane, as if you open it before it is done it won't restore the data part just the app.


Really? Have these been on AOSP or Sense roms?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Both. Made my backup coming from MotoBlur and initially installed on Stock rooted, then switched to AOSP and was able to restore all times with no problems.


----------



## whotahn (Jun 10, 2011)

Same here. I've used TiBU for my save games on PvZ and never had an issue. Ive flashed multiple,multiple times with no issue at all. I used to see the issue you describe, only with Angry Birds on my DInc. Ive yet to try just TiBU for AB now though, since I bought one of the AB backup apps from the market back when I was having issues and still use it rather than TiBU.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, it was an operator error. It seems that when I made my backup that I kept using, I didn't have any saved data!! Thank you everyone for responding. I simply needed to redo my old backups!


----------

